# Anyone else with this symptom?



## luwa (Sep 24, 2011)

Quick backround - I'm 41, female and I was found to be hyperthyroid 2 weeks ago after 1 month of fatigue, weight loss, feeling hot, heart pounding, etc. My endo says I most likely have Graves and yesterday I had my thyroid scan. The results are not back yet so I guess I'm not 100% sure it's graves but most of my symptoms do match.

But I do have one symptom I haven't read about and am wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I've always had dry skin so I'm in the habit of putting lotion on my legs every day after I shower. And now I notice red lines - they look like scratches but are under the skin - from my fingers rubbing lotion into my legs. They're not really bruises - they are red and go away after about 2 days. And by that time I have a few new ones. I notice them on my thighs.

Anyone else?
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luwa said:


> Quick backround - I'm 41, female and I was found to be hyperthyroid 2 weeks ago after 1 month of fatigue, weight loss, feeling hot, heart pounding, etc. My endo says I most likely have Graves and yesterday I had my thyroid scan. The results are not back yet so I guess I'm not 100% sure it's graves but most of my symptoms do match.
> 
> But I do have one symptom I haven't read about and am wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I've always had dry skin so I'm in the habit of putting lotion on my legs every day after I shower. And now I notice red lines - they look like scratches but are under the skin - from my fingers rubbing lotion into my legs. They're not really bruises - they are red and go away after about 2 days. And by that time I have a few new ones. I notice them on my thighs.
> 
> ...


If you do have Graves'; you may be experiencing pretibial edema and that could account for the sensitivity.

I am not sure; I really would have to see but here is some info and perhaps you can decide. You see, the hyaluronic acid does stretch the skin and with your rubbing, it could cause the red streaks which might look sort of like stretch marks? Is that a good description? Tell us!

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/87/2/438.full

Welcome and if you do have Graves', I am sorry to hear that. But plenty of us have it so we are here to help you if we can.









Thanks for hopping by!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Ack, those are my ankles, yuck. I thought Graves just gave me pretty shins! I have tried everything to fix those ankles. Thanks for the pics, now I can give that a rest!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Do those symptoms ever go away...perhaps when/ if Graves is in remission?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Do those symptoms ever go away...perhaps when/ if Graves is in remission?


Not in remission that I am aware of but they sure do go away when that thyroid is removed.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Must be an ugly fish wife ankle then, all of my other lesions have gone away......darn.


----------



## Gina101 (Oct 5, 2011)

I went in last week thinking I was loosing my mind. My hands tremor, heart rate is off the charts, swelling, itchy and everything made me cry. My blood tests showed hyperthyroid...Today I got a call that it is Graves. Two days ago I was driving and felt light headed. I was able to pull over and the next thing I knew, I passed out. Was taken to the hospital by ambulance. They had a hard time getting my heart rate down. Now I am on Methimazole and Propranolol. Back to the doctor tomorrow. Is it going to keep getting worse? I have never had a scan..just alot of blood tests.


----------



## ctob (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Gina101, I have Grave's and was recently hospitalized for a few days several weeks ago when they diagnosed me. I was able to get off the propranolol after just two weeks from the hospital but I gave up everything. No caffeine, chocolate, black tea, alcohol and kept diet supplemented with fruit. raw vegetables and stayed away from all junk food and most processed foods. Also didn't smoke so that might cause more problems if you do. Anyway I think everyone has their own healing process but I definitely feel if you rest as much as possible and take vitamins as told and eat healthy you stand a better chance. I am still not able to work full time but my job is an extremely stressful job with a lot of issues and has caused me to be somewhat manic at times as told to me by my boyfriend. I think you definitely need an understanding person whom you can vent to when you need to.

I was given a CT Scan of my core body, an ultrasound of my abdomen, liver. pancreas. gallbladder, heart and an EKG of my heart. I have orders to get my left shoulder ex-rayed because it feels like a pinched nerve and can't move it past 90 degrees without a lot of pain and I could be experiencing something unrelated or muscle weakness and fatigue caused by the Grave"s. I don't know yet. I also have much trouble with sleeping and can easily be awake for several days if I don't take sleeping pills. The dosage has to keep being upped for the third time because I can't sleep for more than a few hours at a time. I am way better than before despite my current problems and I think most people do get better especially if they take care of themselves. I do believe that a person may not thrive if they rely on medicine alone. My main issue is stress and I am surrounded by it with my work. I think with you as you continue being under a doctor's care, they will decide what is necessary based on the blood tests and how you feel.

I am taking the PTU medicine for short and something else to keep me from vomiting that is usually prescribed for stomach ulcers but he wants to move to the Methimazole as soon as I am able to so. He wants to get my values to normal for several months first. He said I am almost there. I also ate smaller and more often initially and I feel I need to eat more often to feel better. I try to have some fresh fruit or raw vegetable to eat in between meals and that helps a lot. Giving up all that goody bad stuff has helped a lot too. I feel it is very important not to skip meals have more little meals per day and have less time between meals. If I go longer without eating I feel exhausted more easily and mentally more sensitive and start mad txting to vent or have total lack of focus. I am still dealing with my own recovery but I was not able to work for more than a month prior to being hospitalized and had to direct people by phone and could not even get off the toilet alone due to muscle weakness from the disease during and after release from the hospital so I feel like I have come a long way in a short period of time and from what I've heard most people improve with appropriate medication. I think that positive lifestyle changes help in many ways and feel like I hurt myself for not caring enough about me. So take really good care of yourself and hope that helps.

I have read many stories about people's experiences with doctor's also and not every doctor works out best to meet their medical needs. Always communicate your symptoms and concerns and sometimes they don't think to do something about it but maybe waiting to see if it keeps repeating so always speak up and they will order whatever is necessary for your particular case. They go a lot by what you tell them and the blood tests. Try to relax and be calm, many things can make us anxious so I have anxiety pills to help with that. I needed them much more after being released but I am getting stronger each day so as far as you getting worse there are things you can do to help yourself along with your doctor's advice. I never believed so much as ever before that what foods or drinks you put into your body now will matter. I hope you feel better soon and take care of yourself.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gina101 said:


> I went in last week thinking I was loosing my mind. My hands tremor, heart rate is off the charts, swelling, itchy and everything made me cry. My blood tests showed hyperthyroid...Today I got a call that it is Graves. Two days ago I was driving and felt light headed. I was able to pull over and the next thing I knew, I passed out. Was taken to the hospital by ambulance. They had a hard time getting my heart rate down. Now I am on Methimazole and Propranolol. Back to the doctor tomorrow. Is it going to keep getting worse? I have never had a scan..just alot of blood tests.


Welcome, Gina! Sounds like you had a Thyroid Storm. I am so sorry this happened to you.

With medical intervention, it should not get worse. However, sooner or later you will probably have to make a decision to have your thyroid out or RAI.

Hopefully they will order RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to determine the rate of uptake and also to look for suspicious nodules. Cancer must be considered and they will look for that.

Did they do any antibodies' tests?


----------



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

Hi gina - I made it through the storm - but none of my doctors have given me metrazoine. But I believe I have a good team. Yes - i have itching (not so bad anymore) - I have lesions although I think it's more from the scratching than anything else.

coming out on the other side: I now work very closely with my FAMILY DOC, ENDOC, SURGEON and Cardiologist. In addition I have secured an online contact with a Dr from Ask.com -who has been absolutely awesome - to help me keep everyone honest!

I feel for you - unfortunately - if the people around us haven't been through it - they don't know it. .. Graves seems to be one of those illness's that unless you have it - you simply don't understand how much it messes with your physical and mental state. Awareness is the first step to correction / recovery.


----------

